# Sticky  Processionary Caterpillars - Dangerous!



## neilmac

I have had a request to repost my recent photographs of these into a new thread that can be made 'sticky'

#1 A young caterpillar wandering around its nest










#2 A well used nest newly abandoned










#3 On the move










#4 As close as I was going to get!










By way of excellent explanation about the dangers of these critters the following is a quote by MandyandDave in their previous thread

"Processionary Caterpillars are so called because they form processions, nose to tail, as they leave the nest prior to changing into moths. They are found in all Mediterranean climatic areas, ranging from Portugal in the West through to the Adriatic and beyond in the East. The "nests" are fist sized or larger balls of spun filaments, usually lodged in fairly high branches of pine trees, and yes, many campsites in all of these countries border onto or are within pine forested areas!

The months from October through to March and April see the time when the caterpillars descend from the cocoon nests and they will then form "processions" in search of food sources. These can be hundreds of caterpillars nose to tail, winding along roadways, paths, grass, whatever. The caterpillars have poisonous and irritant brittle hairs on their bodies, and are a mottled dull brown with faded yellowish splotches, a standard nature danger signal!

In adults these hairs will cause severe skin irritations, and occasionally anaphylactic shock, closure of airways leading to death, and obviously requiring immediate medical treatment. In children, (who are more inquisitive about the processions and may handle the caterpillars then transfer the fingers and hairs to the mouth etc) the effects can be more immediately severe and will almost always require immediate professional medical aid. Similarly, older people with less resistance can also be quickly affected. Golfers, tennis players, footballers and bowlers (petanque and boules) should be careful NOT to handle a ball that has gone through a procession, golfers should check local rules, some courses permit substitutions. Golf, Tennis, boules and Footballs should be cleaned with disposable cloths which should then be burned as a means of disposal.

For pets, dogs and cats, the problem is that the caterpillars have a bittersweet smell and taste, and both dogs and cats will try to eat them. The results are almost certainly fatal, as little as three or four will kill a medium sized dog, and one may produce death in a cat. The reaction to the poison also causes necrosis of the tongue, and by the time the owner notices the problem, it is usually too late for veterinary treatment to do much except ease suffering.

Local advice is that brushing a procession away can cause more problems than it solves, this spreads the irritation producing hairs and the risk of poisoning actually becomes higher as a result.

French research indicates that GLOBAL WARMING is affecting the spread and range of these caterpillars, and they are now being reported as far north as the Loire and Seine valleys, spreading from the Pyrenees and the Massif Centrale. Best advice is take care and avoid letting your pet run free near pine woods, even on those "pain in the butt" long leads."

Please be aware of these nasty little things.


----------



## Pusser

I have been looking out for them from when these pics were first posted. I still have them to remind me what they look like. There appear to be loads of insects that God appears to either have made totally nasty looking or benign looking and just as deadly.

Just a bluebottle will cause me to flee the premises. 

Edited as I got my time frame wrong.


----------



## louventadou

We live in the middle of a pine forest near Cahors,sw France.I can confirm that the trees are full of these nests, they have been appearing over the last few weeks at an alarming rate! Can't recall having seen so many over recent years. As yet have'nt seen any of the little b's on the move,but are keeping close eye on them as we have 2 small daschunds. anyone got any ideas of how to get rid of these nests.......remembering how high up they are!


----------



## Penquin

I was told that in France the Pompiers will deal with them in the same way as I believe it is mandatory to involve Les Pompiers with hornets nests.

I can only rely on what I was told, but the people who told us had had a problm with them in the Dordogne region. Not something I would want to tackle!

Dave


----------



## leseduts

We have been cutting branches off our trees and burning them, it is amazing just how many caterpillars there are in each cocoon. Our house is in the Charente Maritime, and we seem to get more nests each year. The French in the village do not seem to bother removing them, but their dogs are fastened in kennels except for when they go chassing on a weekend, so maybe they are not a problem to them.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

A couple of add-on comments:
1. In Spain there is a special Police department (yes, police!) to whom all sightings should be reported. They will send out a spray team to deal with them.
2. Most dogs can be treated if they are taken to a vet within about 40 minutes of first showing distress. If you act quickly, it need not be fatal to them.

In Southern Spain the high risk period is late January to early March.

Hope no-one gets coaught by them.
Patrick


----------



## locovan

I saw these while in Spain in Jan and dodging the little devils was so hard as Louis ran around. 
As more and more Property has been built so they have come right into the Pine trees amongst residential areas. 
The Spanish do Spray the trails every evening but we saw plenty crawling alive on the Pavements as we walked into Benidorm from La Nusia. 
I even got one on my trousers in my Sons garden and took it into our M/H


----------



## Pusser

That's it for me. Bognor next year.


----------



## badger

Erm.....so what have I missed here? what do they do and how dangerous are they?


----------



## locovan

badger said:


> Erm.....so what have I missed here? what do they do and how dangerous are they?


For pets, dogs and cats, the problem is that the caterpillars have a bittersweet smell and taste, and both dogs and cats will try to eat them. The results are almost certainly fatal, as little as three or four will kill a medium sized dog, and one may produce death in a cat. The reaction to the poison also causes necrosis of the tongue, and by the time the owner notices the problem, it is usually too late for veterinary treatment to do much except ease suffering.

In adults these hairs will cause severe skin irritations, and occasionally anaphylactic shock, closure of airways leading to death, and obviously requiring immediate medical treatment. In children, (who are more inquisitive about the processions and may handle the caterpillars then transfer the fingers and hairs to the mouth etc) the effects can be more immediately severe and will almost always require immediate professional medical aid. Similarly, older people with less resistance can also be quickly affected. Golfers, tennis players, footballers and bowlers (petanque and boules) should be careful NOT to handle a ball that has gone through a procession, golfers should check local rules, some courses permit substitutions. Golf, Tennis, boules and Footballs should be cleaned with disposable cloths which should then be burned as a means of disposal.


----------



## locovan

Dont be frightened just be aware the little devils are around.


----------



## badger

Ooerrr...........are they around in this country (UK) or just France & Spain?


----------



## locovan

Not yet but they are all over Europe


----------



## Briarose

badger said:


> Ooerrr...........are they around in this country (UK) or just France & Spain?


It is important to point out (I think) that they are only a problem at certain times of the year. The nests were in the trees late Nov and Dec when we travelled last year, they look like cotton wool.........it is when they leave the nests I think when the problems occur.........can someone confirm the times of year that they are the biggest problem.


----------



## eddied

Right now, March and April, is when they are on the prowl. Walked into a train of them on our main street this p.m.
Remind dog owners travelling South to keep a watch out.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## kennyboy

We can vouch for their danger! The already mentioned George our Jack Russell only sniffed one and the whole of his face swelled up and he was violently sick. This was one winter in Portugal. We managed to speak to a vet in Faro who told us to keep an eye on him and luckily for us he recovered.
We are now very weary of them, giving them a wide berth if we see any.
The only good thing about the very wet winter we had this year in Portugal was that the little blighters must have drowned as we did not see any!!!!
Ken


----------



## neilmac

*Plenty of them about now!*

I can confirm numerous sightings in Morella, northern Valencia region of Spain. We were there a few days ago and there were several processions about the place.

Wet weather or not please do keep a close eye on your pets, and please don't try and disturb the processions yourself - best left well alone.


----------



## RobMD

They arrived in Britain a couple of years ago and are called Oak Processionary Caterpillars and it is thought they came into the UK on a batch of oak trees from Holland.

Mainly around London so far, if seen contact the Forestry Commision.

The cold winter may help kill them off, but one to watch out for especially as some people have reported their dogs being ill for no apparent reason.

For More Info.

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/fr/INFD-74ABRM


----------



## teemyob

*Moths*

What With Scopians in Provence and now these!

Can't even go to Scotland in August because of the Midges!

TM


----------



## cypsygal

what a fascinating post! Having camped on a pine forested site in spain, for many years, in the summer ( way after the capterpillars have evolved) we have seen the nests, and had the warnings about walking barefoot etc., but didn't realise just how nasty these critters are! And your photos are stunning! Thank you


----------



## peedee

>This< site give general information on all "dangerous" creepy crawlies found in Spain.

peedee


----------



## loughrigg

We had something similar in the Southend area about four years ago but in a shrubby plant rather than a tree. I don't know what the affected shrub was but it had only grown to about ten feet at the time. The "web" mass covered the whole of the shrub - about six feet wide.

I remember a press report at the time that these were toxic caterpillars of European origin. The main characteristic was long, stinging hairs.

Mike


----------



## Fleurette

*brown hairy things*

Are they any relative to the brown hairy ones that I have seen around gorse bushes here in the south...I've notice that they all go in the same direction but I haven't seen a procession of them...and I don't want too either :?

Gotta keep Sophie safe

Theresa


----------



## peeter

*caterpillars*

We get them here in the pine trees in the garden.They come down and process around april/ may.Just going near them is enough to give an itching rash.A pullover worn when near them even after being through the wash several times still produced a rash.If reported to the Marie they will come and get rid of them.I believe we are obliged by local laws to report their presence.


----------



## JollyJack

This thread warrants a bump this time of the year!


----------



## locovan

Yes I hope Sonesta sees this as she was talking about them on the other thread as there is nothing you can give a dog before hand.

Just be aware and look for the line each evening as they come down from the pine trees.
In Benidorm workmen spray them and so they are usually dead but even then they can harm a dog.


----------



## JollyJack

We have seen the nests in pine trees as far north as the Loire. I think they may be coming further north: we need to be vigilant. The trail they leave behind is dangerous too.


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks for resurrecting this thread as these caterpillars were something I had no knowledge of.

See this link also: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-days0-orderasc-60.html

Sue


----------



## JollyJack

*Processionary Catedrpillars*

Once again time to give this thread a <bump>

Processionary Caterpillars are VERY dangerous


----------



## patp

When we were in Portugal we were advised to report them, keep well away, and, as a first line of defence, to spray with hair spray so that they could not fire their hairs at you!


----------



## Forbern

OMG!!! We have been thinking of going to Spain this year, but after reading this, its stay in UK for us....phew!


----------



## grizzlyj

Fire their hairs at you?! Crikey!

I found one of these processions a few weeks ago at the in-laws near Blanzac, Fr. Father in law started picking up the front one on a leaf to see what number two in line would do, it just carried on walking up the middle of the road. But where too, and why?! Weird. 

There were two convoys that were about 4 feet apart so must have split up a few hours before. The smaller convoy had 42, the bigger one at least twice that. The larger one kind of camped for the night in a group in a dry stone wall, the other one just kept marching uphill on the tarmac. Both were gone in the morning.

Having read this thread i'll suggest they may have to report them, but they will be long gone by now.

:?


----------



## locovan

Forbern said:


> OMG!!! We have been thinking of going to Spain this year, but after reading this, its stay in UK for us....phew!


The Spanish take it very serious and poison or burn then overnight 
Just keep your eye out for them but remember even dead they can harm your dog if he stands on them.

Also its only while they live in nests in the Pine trees after that they are in the ground and harmless the rest of the year. :wink:


----------



## hireme

Within 20 mins of reading this we were on our way to the vets, here in Zahora, Barbate.
Our 10 month old GSD has sniffed or eaten, we are still not sure which, one of these Catapillar's The vets were fantastic as were are fellow campers, but we still have to wait and see the outcome. We will be told at 5.00 tonight.
So.....Do Not Underestimate This Problem, it can happen to anyone
Regards
Terry


----------



## locovan

Terry how awful please keep posting how it all goes as it will be a learning curb for us all.

Best of luck to you both :wink:


----------



## richardjames

Forbern said:


> OMG!!! We have been thinking of going to Spain this year, but after reading this, its stay in UK for us....phew!


I beleive they are over here 8O but I stand to be corrected 8O


----------



## christine1310

We came across these caterpillars in Oropesa last Feb. They marched through the pitch next to ours on the campsite and caused quite a stir because there were quite a few dogs around. 

The Dutch people on site said they have spread as far north as Holland but I haven't heard of the in the UK. The Spanish bloke on the campsite who swept them all up to burn, told us that they think the increase in Spain is due to the loss of nesting places for the bird that usually feeds on them. So the campsite (Didota) had started to put up nesting boxes in the hope this might help (he did show us a photo of this bird but I can't remember it's name).

I think you just need to be vigilant during spring time.

Christine


----------



## richardjames

Have a look here >>>dailymail<<< and >>>GOV<<<


----------



## locovan

richardjames said:


> Forbern said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! We have been thinking of going to Spain this year, but after reading this, its stay in UK for us....phew!
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive they are over here 8O but I stand to be corrected 8O
Click to expand...

I was going to say you were correct and then you found the links -on Oak trees and I bet our Councils dont go out and burn them and Poison them like Spain so it has to be down to our vigilant's on spring time


----------



## hireme

Hi
Just a quick update.
The vet phoned at 9.00 to say he seems to be responding to the meds, his tongue and throat have decreased in size to allow reativly good breathing and they have removed the IV lines. All being OK we can collect him this evening. 
had it not been for the help offered here at Pinar san Jose by everyone and especially Sue who could be an international rally driver, the results would have been tragic.
Am just warming up the credit card.
Regards
Terry


----------



## JollyJack

Excellent news Terry thanks for the update we wish you well for a continuing improvement.

Regards Bob


----------



## richardjames

Now that's good news


----------



## scept1c

Here's one I saw earlier.

I didn't know what it was at the time and I still don't know if it's related to this topic.

I was at a campsite in Croatia between Split and Dubrovnik last April and saw this in a tree beside my pitch.


----------



## hireme

Hi
Better than winning the Lotery. Jensen our GSD has been given a clean bill of health, still lots of meds to take but fighting fit.
We were expecting a bill of between £600 to £900 for the emergency treatment, injections, drips and constant care, we could not believe that the final bill was £130.00 and that included a lot of the on going medication. What a great country.
In no way do we want to be allarmist but, the vet said that 10 mins later and the result could have been fatal.
If you see them spray with hair spray and burn. I realise this sounds harsh but not nearly as bad as having your pet choke to death on his swollen tongue and throat.
Regards
Terry


----------



## locovan

im so pleased the outcome was so great and jensen is going to be OK bless.
It really does serve as a warning. I never thought of hairspray I use that on spiders though if they are big.


SCEPTIC that does look like a whole nest of many and as its in a pIne tree I say defo is.

They come down at night in their long line.


----------



## kaori

*Caterpillars*

Beware there are lots of nests in this area we spotted them around Marsellian,Agde area last week, our dog was stung 4 years ago we nearly lost her! luckily we found a vet within a hour, she could not get her tongue back in her mouth it was so swollen and blue I had a ice pack in a picnic pack so I held it on her tongue until we reached the vet .

In this area they are usually gone by mid March but Millau, Rodez further north they are still about in May! before you get to the Millau bridge on the right on side there are hundreds of nests in the pine tree's.


----------



## Cazzie

Last year we saw these as far north as Poitier. They were in a single pine tree in a picnic area. That was in April.


----------



## aldra

So glad Jenson will be OK

Never come across them myself

but forewarned is forearmed

Aldra


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

We came across several lines of processionary caterpillars in the aire at Provins yesterday.

We were quite alarmed as we didn't expect to see them so far north - not exactly a pine wood but three small pine trees on the grass verge in the aire.

One of our dogs is a real 'sniffler' and has to get her nose into everything and the older dog eats anything that stands still for long enough so we upped and moved after a quick look around the old town. Thankfully both are OK.


----------



## JollyJack

*Processionary Caterpillars*

Once again time to give this thread a <bump>

Processionary Caterpillars are VERY VERY dangerous


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks for bumping this - it's something we will need to be aware of now we have our border collie.


----------



## NormanB

Our Labrador licked at one last March (2011) in Arcachon, near Bordeaux. His tongue swelled up and went hard, he started frothing at the mouth and being sick. We got to the vet within 30 minutes and recieved treatment for anaphylactic shock and anti inflammatories. 

He was very ill for 4 days and lost part of this tongue through necrosis -it turned green and then sloughed off.

He was lucky.


----------



## Easyriders

Are these caterpillars only found on or around pine trees?

We are off again to the Alentejo region of Portugal soon, but this time we have Barney with us, the dog we adopted in Portugal last October. We have to take him back to see his native country!

Round where we stay, pretty well every tree that isn't a cork oak is an olive. But en route through France and Spain, if we avoid pine woods, should we and Barney be safe?

It's just that one of the earlier posts on this thread talked about "oak processionary caterpillars" being in the UK - so do they also live on oaks, or only on conifers?


----------



## JollyJack

*Processionary Caterpillars*

There are two types of Processionary Caterpillar that I am aware of

see here


----------



## Easyriders

Thanks, JollyJack. Looks like we need to watch out in the cork oaks, too.


----------



## BrianJP

Easyriders said:


> Are these caterpillars only found on or around pine trees?
> 
> We are off again to the Alentejo region of Portugal soon, but this time we have Barney with us, the dog we adopted in Portugal last October. We have to take him back to see his native country!
> 
> Round where we stay, pretty well every tree that isn't a cork oak is an olive. But en route through France and Spain, if we avoid pine woods, should we and Barney be safe?
> 
> It's just that one of the earlier posts on this thread talked about "oak processionary caterpillars" being in the UK - so do they also live on oaks, or only on conifers?


Having just returned from a round trip to Spain via France I was alarmed at the number nests in the pine trees I saw en route particularly at the roadside and in and around service areas in both countries. Whilst you are ok at the moment anyone travelling down there in the next few months with dogs should take extra care and follow all the advice previously posted on here. 
When I got to my house in Spain I had to remove and burn 3 nests that I found there despite having sprayed them last autumn.
I know to my cost what can happen if a dog goes near to the caterpillars or touches one. 
They usually infect a few varieties of pine tree in France and Spain mainly the "Stone Pine" ( "Pinus Halepensis" , in think).
If you look at posts here you can easily identify the nests, as they look like candy floss but can start low down stretching to the top of the tree as spring approaches and on the sun facing side.
Take care!


----------



## JollyJack

*Processionary Caterpillars*

This time of the year I think this post and thread is worth a bump and a STICKY ?


----------



## Penquin

Google images gives me this picture of the nests in Pine;










if it goes in....

and on an oak tree;










and of the caterpillars










once again with crossed fingers.....

but these may just raise the thoughts in those travelling through such areas with pets...... Including me of course....)

Dave


----------



## patp

Dangerous to people too  A lady told us of the day she picked a rug off her washing line and got badly stung by the flying hairs of these caterpillars. Her arm swelled to an enormous size and she was quite poorly.


----------



## JackieP

We left the Aire in Caceres in Spain three days ago as it was overrun with processions of caterpillars. They were even dropping on the roof of the van. With two dogs and a cat it just wasn't worth the risk and we moved on. I don't think I've ever seen so many nests as I did this year. If you've got pets then do take care.


----------



## BrianJP

Although dangerous for dogs as I know from personal experience don't forget they are also very dangerous for human too if you breathe in their hairs or touch one.They can and do cause very skin rash and anaphalactic shock


----------



## Cazzie

We saw them as far north as Brittany last year.
Not long before they arrive here I suppose!

Cazzie


----------



## neilmac

There have been huge amounts of nests in public places this year. In the past it has been apparent that local authorities have kept them as clear as possible (in Spain anyway).

I have a video that I took recently on my YouTube channel - hope it helps to show people what they and their nests look like to folks who haven't seen them first-hand before.


----------



## BrianJP

Cazzie said:


> We saw them as far north as Brittany last year.
> Not long before they arrive here I suppose!
> 
> Cazzie


They are already here but the Oak Tree variety from France.They have been found in the South of the UK and even in Kew Gardens


----------



## neilmac

Maybe time to revive this warning. Especially for those who may be unaware of the little critters......


----------



## fatbuddha

neilmac said:


> Maybe time to revive this warning. Especially for those who may be unaware of the little critters......


perhaps not so important in winter though? :grin2:

but yes, they are a problem but perhaps this thread needs reviving as we head towards summer


----------



## neilmac

??? They are not a summer issue......


----------



## patp

Saw some nests here in Alicante/Valencia region so thought I would give this thread a bump. Although in the Pets section people can be affected badly too, especially the young and elderly


----------



## raynipper

Yes we saw fir trees festooned with their nests from Madrid to the Algarve last year.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Saw a lot in Roses last year too....

Fascinating to watch though (from a distance with binoculars and full NBC clothing....😀🤣 )


----------

